# LINCOLN UK, Looking for a game.



## Orpheo (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi.

I've just moved to Lincoln after spending a year in Lancashire. I used to DM for a large gaming group in Mansfield until we had to move away. Now that I'm back in the East Midlands I'm looking to get a gaming group going again. My wife plays D&D too. I'm 37 years old and have played D&D since I was 11.

I'd like to run a D&D campaign, preferrably 4E, but I'm no edition warrior, I love all editions of D&D and will play any. I'd also give strong consideration to joining an existing group if there's anyone out there with a seat spare at their game. I also play any number of other rpgs, so will consider any game/system.

I have a couple of _interested_ folks that I've connected with on other sites.

If there are any players in or around Lincoln, please do drop me a line.

Corey


----------



## cainefhanks (May 10, 2017)

Hey Orpheo, still looking for a game group?


----------



## cainefhanks (May 10, 2017)

still looking for a game group?


----------



## cainefhanks (May 10, 2017)

Sorry, lag


----------

